# What's your kayak (part 2)?



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfP7GKsAAB5fgAASQAcAAIggHCA//9+gMACmCDSm01J6nlHkQMmT0gYYJgTAQ0ZNMBpPU0FP1NNT1BhBoeiIRwMHnG2zj533S96X23fHXCiqxOJxJZYiPqDZM6pLCp2BQ05afoZV5rRHAfglBNwhNKo162i7qn3OZTPLS6wnw4J+cH0IxoJC/YGndDSyvcxIjBIMAuX1g29oYa1wejFLLVVqK9ZuhK+vhpOJSLUeN5EDSIPEiBP+LuSKcKEh5/YxVg==


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi All,

This might seem a bit dumb, but if we have more than one Kayak.... oh oh... just read the other thread.... question withdrawn.....answer found!

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Mad Dog (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi All

I'surprised Swings are not on the list :!:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSlyIZAAABJfgAASQCUAEABgFAA/79+gIAB1ET1Mo9JoNGgAPSDVP0RDQBpoaYgEKjc9kR8MLmClEooevBl8rUeYyMNCHkM7KCcaHg57SrAyGsIw8pNWKN6EzMaDmVyzotr/lBkEdiASAtomTuxBYb1AwcHZ1ta5fxdyRThQkClyIZA=


----------



## Mad Dog (Mar 31, 2006)

OOOPS!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdJfWMgAAArfgAASQCUAEBAAEAA/Y9+AIABIap5JoeU9QaPRG0IjQAAANCEjnwpQPgkjJbdhkU08eoURNxd9a7W3GlAzZx0BvAVaJaQJ4ktgID4u5IpwoSGkvrGQ


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Lots of "others" in here already! i wonder how many makes and models there are between all of us!

My other = Q-Kayak Escapade


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

My 'other' is a Current Design Pacifica.

Been doing a couple of mods from ideas stolen/borrowed from this site. Will get a couple of photos up over the weekend.

Clarkos.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

'other' For me too.

A Hobie Quest

Cheers


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

other for me - Hobie Adventure


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

other for me too! Hobie outfitter fish!


----------



## clouseruk (Nov 19, 2006)

I've got a Feel free Gemini so i voted in others.

Haven't fished from it yet so i don't know if it counts.

Dave :wink:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Other for me Hobie Outback. I am a little suprised that there are no Hobies on the list given their numbers. Perhaps a brand rather the model driven pole would be more representative? I am suprised at the number of Prowlers out there. People sure seem happy with them.

JT


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

other for me........Outback and Outfitter..


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

other for me.
Hobie AdventureFish


----------

